

OS Research Wanted - helwr
http://surriel.com/research_wanted

======
nwmcsween
This isn't OS research, this is implementing oldish ideas into Linux. Real OS
research would be something along the lines of an exokernel or a distributed
vm based operating system akin to microsofts midori.

